#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Sahih Bukhari en Muslim is ONZIN en tegenstrijdig met de koraan

## Oemyasin

Bukhari 5 58 188 Ene Amr bin Maimun zag ooit in de pre-Islamitische periode een vrouwelijke aap gestenigd worden door andere apen omdat ze illegaal sexueel verkeer gehad had. Amr bin Maimun heeft vervolgens meegeholpen de aap te stenigen.
Bukhari 4 54 537 Als een huisvlieg in je drank valt, dien je deze eerst volledig onder te dompelen in deze drank, aangezien n van de vleugels de ziekte bevat en de andere vleugel het geneesmiddel hiertegen.
Bukhari 8 82 794 Een groep mensen kreeg kamelenurine voorgeschreven als medicijn. Na hersteld te zijn keerden zij zich tegen de herder van de kamelen en stalen de kamelen. Mohammed liet ze vervolgens achtervolgen en gevangen nemen, waarop hij de opdracht gegeven zou hebben de handen en benen van deze mensen af te hakken en hun ogen uit te branden met hete stukken ijzer.
Bukhari 3 43 654 Mohammed verbood roven en mutilatie. (Opmerking: let op de tegenspraak met de hadith die hierboven genoemd wordt)
Bukhari 1 8 402-409 Als iemand in de moskee wil spugen moet dit gedaan worden aan diens linkerzijde of onder diens linkervoet, dit onder andere omdat God voor je zou staan als je aan het bidden bent. (Opmerking: let op de tegenspraak met de Koran o.a. 50:16 met betrekking tot de 'locatie' van God)
Bukhari 4 54 482 Het hellevuur zou klagen bij God en verantwoordelijk zijn voor de hitte in de zomer en de kou in de winter. (Opmerking: let op dat volgens de Koran 81:12 de hel nog helemaal niet bestaat! Er zijn veel hadith te vinden die over de hel spreken en aan dit feit voorbij gaan.)

Bukhari 1 12 748 Als je "Amin" zegt tegelijkertijd met de engelen worden al je zonden vergeven. (Opmerking: deze hadith gaat wederom voorbij aan alle regels die in de Koran gegeven worden over het verkrijgen van vergiffenis)
Bukhari 9 83 17 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat Moslims die moorden, illegale sexuele contacten hebben of de Islam verlaten hebben vermoord kunnen worden. (Opmerking: let op de tegenspraak met de Koran die zegt dat er geen dwang in religie is, 2:256.)
Bukhari 1 4 159 Mohammed zou zijn wassing hebben uitgevoerd door de lichaamsdelen n keer te wassen.
Bukhari 1 4 160 Mohammed zou zijn wassing hebben uitgevoerd door de lichaamsdelen twee keren te wassen. (Opmerking: zie de tegenspraak met de hadith hiervoor.)
Bukhari 4 54 435 Mohammed zou tegen Hassan gezegd hebben dat Gabril met hem zou zijn als hij de ongelovigen zou ridiculiseren. (Opmerking: let op de tegenspraak met de Koran die zegt dat men niemand mag ridiculiseren in 49:11.)
Bukhari 4 54 513 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat een goede droom van God komt en een slechte droom van Satan. Als je een slechte droom gehad hebt moet aan je linkerzijde spugen en je toevlucht tot God zoeken, dan zal de slechtheid van de droom je niet schaden.
Bukhari 1 4 195 Mohammed heeft ooit om een beker water gevraagd, zijn handen en gezicht hierin gewassen en een mondvol water erin gegooid. (Opmerking: wat heeft dit met Islam te maken?)
Bukhari 8 82 806 Mohammed veroordeelde een man die vreemdging tot dood door steniging. (Opmerking: let op de tegenstrijdigheid met de Koran die zegt dat zweepslagen de straf voor vreemdgaan zijn in 24:2. Vrijwilligheid blijft volgens 2:256 natuurlijk een vereiste.)
Bukhari 1 4 210 Mohammed dronk melk, spoelde zijn mond en zei "Het bevat vet.". (Opmerking: wat heeft dit met Islam te maken?)
Bukhari 1 4 242 Mohammed spuugde ooit op zijn kleren. (Opmerking: wat heeft dit met Islam te maken?)
Bukhari 8 73 120 Abdullah zou gezegd hebben dat de beste spraak uit de Koran komt en de beste begeleiding de begeleiding van Mohammed is. (Opmerking: volgens de Koran, 2:120, is de beste begeleiding die van God.)
Bukhari 7 65 297 Volgens Anas at de profeet tijdens zijn leven geen dun brood of geroosterd schaap. (Opmerking: een dergelijk voedselverbod valt nergens in de Koran te bekennen.)
Muslim - 28 5609 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat het beter is je buik vol pus te hebben dan je hoofd vol frivole pozie.
Bukhari 4 54 445 De profeet zou van Gabril gehoord hebben dat eenieder die alleen God aanbeden heeft het paradijs zal betreden, zelfs als ze illegale sexuele contacten hebben gehad of diefstal hebben gepleegd. (Opmerking: dit is in tegenspraak met vele verzen in de Koran die voorwaarden stellen voor het bereiken van de hemel.)
Bukhari 4 54 525-526 Mohammed zou opdracht gegeven hebben salamanders te doden.

Bukhari 4 54 527-529 Mohammed zou opdracht gegeven te hebben verschillende soorten slangen te doden omdat ze blindheid en abortus zouden veroorzaken.
Bukhari 4 54 530 Mohammed zou het doden van slangen die in huizen wonen verboden hebben.
Bukhari 4 54 531-532 Mohammed zou toestemming gegeven hebben te allen tijde de rat, de schorpioen, de hond met hondsdolheid, de kraai en de wouw te doden.
Muslim - 10 3811 Mohammed zou ooit opdracht gegeven hebben alle honden te doden.
Muslim - 4 1032 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat een zwarte hond een duivel is.
Bukhari 4 54 538 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat een prostitue ooit vergeven werd omdat ze een dorstlijdende hond te drinken gaf. (Opmerking: let op de tegenspraak met de bovenstaande hadith over het doden van alle honden.)
Bukhari 3 43 646 Mohammed zou een verhaal verteld hebben over een man die een dorstlijdende hond te drinken gaf. De uiteindelijke conclusie van het verhaal is dat er een beloning zit in het helpen van alle levende wezens. (Opmerking: let op de tegenspraak met de hadith over het domweg doden van bepaalde dieren.)
Bukhari 8 73 25 Mohammed zou ooit gebeden hebben met het kind van zijn kleinkind over zijn schouder. Zodra hij moest buigen zette hij haar neer en als hij opstond pakte hij haar weer op.
Bukhari 3 31 120 Volgens deze hadith heeft Mohammed ooit verteld dat er een poort tot het paradijs is genaamd 'Ar-Raiyan'. Zij die vasten zullen op de dag van wederopstanding door deze poort het paradijs betreden en niemand anders.
Muslim - 28 5612 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat het voor hem die schaakt is alsof hij zijn handen gekleurd heeft in vers zwijnenbloed. (Opmerking: is dit misschien omdat schaken aanzet tot nadenken?)
Muslim - 1 0381 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat hij de eerste zal zijn die zal bemiddelen in het paradijs. (Opmerking: volgens de Koran, 2:254,zal er helemaal geen bemiddeling zijn!)
Bukhari 1 12 739 Abu Huraira zegt hier dat zij de verzen uit de Koran die Mohammed luid reciteerde zelf ook luid reciteerden en de verzen die hij zacht reciteerde zelf ook zacht reciteerden. (Opmerking: in de Koran, 17:110, staat duidelijk dat men met een gematigd volume de salat dient uit te voeren.)
Bukhari 1 8 387 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat God hem de opdracht gegeven heeft niet Moslims te bevechten tot ze Moslims worden zoals hij dat was. (Opmerking: dit is wederom grof in tegenspraak met de Koran, 2:256. Volgens dit vers is er geen dwang in religie.)
Bukhari 9 93 597 Volgens deze hadith heeft Mohammed een verhaal verteld over een man die nooit een goede daad verricht had en zijn familie de opdracht had gegeven na zijn door zijn lichaam te verbranden en zijn as over de zee en over het land uit te strooien, zodat God hem niet te pakken zou kunnen krijgen. God heeft vervolgens de man na zijn dood gerercreerd en hem uiteindelijk zijn zondes vergeven. (Opmerking: deze hadith gaat wederom voorbij aan alle regels die in de Koran gegeven worden over het verkrijgen van vergiffenis)
Bukhari 9 93 505 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat God waarschuwt voor de eenogige leugenaar "Ad-Dajjal", die tussen zijn twee ogen het woord "Kafir" geschreven heeft staan.
Bukhari 4 54 439 Volgens deze hadith heeft Mohammed ooit gezegd dat eenieder die een paar objecten aan God's zaak wijdt door de wachters van het paradijs zal worden doorgelaten. (Opmerking: wederom een hadith die voorbij gaat aan de inhoud van de Koran met betrekking tot het bereiken van het paradijs.)
Muslim - 42 7147 In deze hadith zegt Mohammed dat men niets behalve de Koran van hem mag opschrijven.
Muslim - 1 0039 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat hij die sterft, beseffende dat er geen God dan God is tot het paradijs toegelaten zal worden. (Opmerking: wederom een hadith die voorbij gaat aan de inhoud van de Koran met betrekking tot het bereiken van het paradijs.)
Bukhari 3 50 894 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat God 99 namen zou hebben en eenieder die deze 99 namen kent tot het paradijs toegelaten zal worden. (Opmerking: wederom een hadith die voorbij gaat aan de inhoud van de Koran met betrekking tot het bereiken van het paradijs.)
Bukhari 8 73 130 Schilders van plaatjes van dieren zullen op de Dag des Oordeels het zwaarst gestrafd worden.
Bukhari 4 52 82 Volgens deze hadith heeft Mohammed ooit gezegd dat vijf verschillende types personen als martelaars worden beschouwd: zij die sterven aan de pest, zij die door buikziektes overlijden, zij die verdrinken of onder een vallend gebouw raken en martelaars in de zaak van God.
Bukhari 4 52 45 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat de eennabesten onder de mensen, die mensen zijn die in de bergpaden blijven terwijl ze God aanbidden en anderen veilig houden van misstanden die ze zouden kunnen veroorzaken. (Opmerking: deze bewering vindt geen enkele bevestiging in de Koran.)
Muslim - 23 5007 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat je niet met je linkerhand moet eten, omdat Satan ook met zijn linkerhand eet.
Muslim - 41 7005 Volgens deze hadith is Dajjal blind aan zijn rechteroog.
Muslim - 41 7010 Volgens deze hadith is Dajjal blind aan zijn linkeroog. (Opmerking: let op de tegenspraak met de voorgaande hadith.)
Bukhari 3 31 154 Volgens deze hadith besloot Mohammed uit eigen overwegingen iets wel of niet toe te staan aan 'zijn' volgelingen. (Opmerking: let op dat volgens de Koran, o.a. 5:92, alleen God bepaalt of iets is toegestaan of niet en Mohammed zijn taak uitsluitend was God's bepalingen door te geven.)
Bukhari 8 73 115 Mohammed zou het volgens deze hadith hebben laten regenen in Medina in een tijd van droogte en vervolgens de regen ook laten ophouden. (Opmerking: volgens de Koran, 17:59, kon Mohammed nooit een dergelijk wonder kunnen hebben doen plaatsvinden, aangezien het zenden van wonderen door God reeds beindigd was.)
Bukhari 1 8 388 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat mensen bij het ontlasten niet met hun aanzicht of rug naar de Qibla gekeerd mogen zijn.
Bukhari 4 54 541 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat iemand die een hond heeft, n eenheid aan beloningen voor goede daden per dag kwijtraakt, tenzij de hond voor landbouwdoeleinden of bewaking van vee gehouden wordt. (Opmerking: dit is in tegenspraak met de Koran waar deze afkeer jegens honden ten eerste helemaal niet te vinden is, maar hiernaast nog expliciet vermeld wordt, in 5:4, dat voedsel dat door jachthonden gevangen wordt, na het noemen van God's naam hierover, toegestaan is.)
Bukhari 3 43 637 Mohammed zou volgens deze hadith gezegd hebben dat de meest gehate persoon in het aanzicht van God, de ruziezoeker is. (Opmerking: volgens de Koran, 8:55, zijn de ergste wezens in het aanzicht van God de ongelovigen.)
Bukhari 9 93 613 Volgens deze hadith kan je de mensen van de Boeken niet vragen naar hun boeken, omdat je beschikt over de Koran. (Opmerking: dit is tegenstrijdig met de de Koran. Volgens 10:94 is dit bij twijfel wel degelijk toegestaan.)
Bukhari 1 8 429 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat hij zich onderscheidde van eerdere profeten doordat hij onder andere het recht tot bemiddeling op de Dag des Oordeels heeft gekregen. (Opmerking: volgens de Koran, 2:254,zal er helemaal geen bemiddeling zijn!)
Bukhari 7 71 592 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat zwarte komijn genezing voor alle ziektes, behalve de dood, bevat.
Muslim - 38 6691 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat eenieder die de heuvel van Murar beklom alle zonden zou kwijtraken. (Opmerking: deze hadith gaat voorbij aan alle regels die in de Koran gegeven worden over het verkrijgen van vergiffenis)

----------


## Pacifista

blijkbaar willen mensen graag leusden geloven.
naast de koran.
en is koran niet voldoende voor ze.
ookal noemt allah het een volledige gedetaileerde boek.

en dan heb je nog hun die hadith l kudsi ( openbaringen aan de profeet die niet in de koran staan )durven te verdedigen.
waar moet ik beginnen met deze shirk..

dat allah buiten de koran om nog openbaringen heeft gedaan aan de profeet.
stagfirullah voor de mensen die hiervoor die shrik zullen getuigen.

----------

